# Problem With Photo Gallery



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've just noticed that none of the "Click to Enlarge" actions are working in the Photo Gallery i.e. you cannot see the larger pic of any watch























This has only happened very recently for me (last few days) and the only thing I've done is upgrade Firefox from 1.0.5 to 1.0.6.







Internet Explorer 6 is still working fine.









Firefox 1.0.6 fixes a few security-related issues but I'm wondering whether they've introduced a bug? I can see what the problem is --- it is due to relative addressing on the image URL. I depend on a relative address but Firefox has made an error in determining the absolute address.

It is easy for me to fix....but something is not right with 1.0.6...or is this some new frame/frameset related security hole that has been closed that other browsers haven't fixed yet???
















_Before I fix, I'd be grateful if people could see if it is working or not for them and then post which browser and version they're using._

I'm off the trawl the 'net....

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Works fine for me......Internet explorer 6.0


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Deepnet Explorer 1.5









Opera 8.01









Mozilla 1.78









Netscape 8.02 in IE mode









Netscape 8.02 in Firefox mode









Internet Explorer 6.02900.2180









Firefox 1.05









So, looks like the problem is just with Firefox since 1.05 at least.

Jason, click Help, About Internet Explorer.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Deepnet Explorer 1.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich









....that's really strange, I could swear I've been using 1.0.5 for months without problems (I've only been using the Firefox browser now for over a year). I only upgraded to 1.0.6 either on Friday or Saturday....









...better go make some changes and hope it doesn't break for all those other browsers...









Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just upgraded Mozilla to the latest version 1.7.10. This now also has the same problem as Firefox.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Works OK for me









Sorry I don`t know what _`browser`_ I`m using









BTW Paul I`ve gone through my `Gallery` and all my photo files are now under 100kb


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Deepnet Explorer 1.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rich,

I've made a few changes, so could you re-perform your test on those browsers please?









For Firefox, I had to clear cache (Tools...Options...Cache...Clear) for it start working correctly after applying the fix...









Thanks

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Paul,

All my browsers now work, well done









Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape and Opera all required their caches to be cleared before they worked correctly.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Works OK with my IE v.6


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Still running firefox 1.0.4 & works fine


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Under Linux, Konqueror 3.2.0 is also working perfectly









Yes. I know I should upgrade


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It won't work with either Ibrowse or AWeb on the Amiga.







No surprise there then.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can here the younger members saying "wots an amiga?"









seen Rubic cube is 25 years old today!

Bugger I feel old now!







Used to do the girls at school rubic cube for a snog on the back seat of the bus


----------

